# Como desfasar la onda  en 120



## Pedrocmb (Dic 24, 2007)

Hola Buena.  Nesecito construir un circuito desfasador con al menos un aplificador operacional. Que le entre una onda senoidal, y se obtengan dos onda desfasada 120º cada una. La primera 120º y la segunda 240º. (Sin modificar la amplitud  y frecuencia)
He estado buscando por internet y no he encontrado nada, muy claro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2007)

Leete esto, tal ves te sirva

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-trifasica-11063/


----------



## Pedrocmb (Dic 24, 2007)

gracias lo miraré


----------

